# ما هي مجالات عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس منقول من موقع الجامعة الالمانية الاردنية



## اوبان (13 فبراير 2007)

:33: Machine tools and robots, design and application of computer, controlled machines and robots used in manufacturing
“Intelligent” machines and consumer products- design, development and manufacture of sophisticated computer-controlled machines, sewing (textile)
Photocopiers, cameras, anti-lock car brakes, smart appliances
Automatic control systems- digital, electronic, hydraulic and pneumatic
Measurement and instrumentation
Manufacturing – food and beverage, material processing, manufacture of components, consumer goods, appliances, electronics, etc.
Management and control of manufacturing systems
Computer aided design – agricultural and mining equipment, machinery, engines, vehicles, ships and household appliances
Power generation – control and instrumentation of steam turbines, boilers
Gas turbines
Oil exploration and mining – down-hole logging, drilling, refineries
Building services-computer management of air conditioning, heating and ventilation, lifts and escalators
Human systems – surgical implants, disability aids, biomechanics 
Materials handling and storage-automation of cranes, conveyors

Introduction - Justifications - Objectives - Outcomes - Areas of Employment - Study Plan


----------



## ICE MAN (14 فبراير 2007)

جميييييل جدا اخوي اسماعيل...
ولكن هل انت طالب بالجامعة الالمانية بالاردن؟؟؟
وهل تستطيع اطلاعي على اسم الشركة التي تتدربون على اجهزتها؟؟؟


----------



## eng_eng_088 (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررر اخي 
ممكن تبعتلي الخطه الجامعيه لهندسه الميكاترونيكس


----------



## midos (16 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (19 فبراير 2007)

الزميل اسماعيل محمد
جامعة فيلادلفيا
*** يمنع وضع البريد الإلكتروني أو أرقام الهواتف في المشاركات العامة, ويفضل إستخدام الرسائل الخاصة في ذلك ****** مشرف القسم


----------



## اوبان (22 فبراير 2007)

000000000000000000000


----------



## اوبان (22 فبراير 2007)

كيف ممكن ان اعدل اسم هذا الموضوع الرجاء من المشرف الرد سريعا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما هو الإسم الذي تقترحه أخي الكريم لكي أقوم بتغييره لك​


----------



## اوبان (27 فبراير 2007)

الاسم ايها المشرف الكريم هو (ما هي المجالات المحتمل ان يعمل بها مهندس الميكاترونكس)


----------

